# Info par produktiem >  Elektroniskais skaitītājs

## Reineke Fuchs

Vakar ciemojos mājās, kur mehāniskā Schlumberger vietā parādījies Actaris ACE 1000 elektroniskais brīnums. Lai gan tam virsū rakstīts "tips 280", tas izskatās, kā bildē. Uzvedas dīvaini. Rāda veselas kilovatstundas, zilās pogas spaidīšana un grozīšana neko nemaina. Ja izslēdz pikolo (ievada automātu) uz kādu pusminūti, tas sāk secīgi indicēt gan veselās kilovatstundas, gan daļas aiz komata un vēl kādu 4 ciparu kombināciju, kas varētu būt datums/mēnesis, bet laikam ir kas cits. Tā viņš slēgājas teju pusstundu. Pēc tam vēl kādu brīdi var pārslēgt indikāciju, spiežot pogu. Tad atkal iestājas veselo kilovatstundu indikācijas režīms, poga nereaģē. Nebūtu slikti patēriņa kontrolei redzēt daļas aiz komata. Rotējošā diska jau vairs nav, tā vietā kādu informāciju var sniegt mirgojoša diode (frekvence atkarīga no strāvas). Zem zilās pogas ir lodziņš - vai tas būtu kāds IR interfeiss priekš servisa? Netā atradu tik komercinformāciju. Padalieties pieredzē ar šo brīnumu!

----------


## defs

Tad jau drosi vien kaut kas nav riktīgi ar to skaitītāju,Man liekas,ka zila poga domata apturēšanai   ::

----------


## next

Cik redzeeti - parasti ar kabatas lukturiiti indikaacijas rezhiimus paarsleedz.
Ja ar konkreeto modeli dariishanas nav bijushas, uzreiz nesanaak.
Kad minuutes 10 paspeeleejas tad viss izdodas.

----------


## Amazons

Īsti nesapratu ko tu no viņa gribi dabūt ārā
Vēl jo vairāk, ja viņš tev uzlikts komercuzskaitei!

----------


## Delfins

ja uzliek arī kopējo skaitītāju uz visu māju un savējam meģināsi iešmucēt "savējos datus", tad ir liela varbūtība dabūt problēmas.

----------


## Texx

Delfin, dažreiz lasu un domāju: Tev neapnīk spamot?

----------


## marizo

Man gan patīk elektroniskie skaitītāji - ja mājā pienāk 3 fāzes, tad var pieiet un apskatīties vai visas ir, vai arī kāda pa ceļam noklīdusi.  :: 
Bet vispār tiem ir visādas _fīčas_ iekšā:
IR, strāvas cilpas un/vai RS485 interfeiss datu nolasīšanai elektroniskā formā vai attālināti
max/vid jauda, fāžu spriegumi, strāvas
aktīvā/reaktīvā jauda
n-tie tarifi
utt.
Man liekas, ka to zilo pogu spaidot viņam neko kaitīgu nodarīt nevar (vismaz nevajadzētu), visas galvenās funkcijas var mainīt caur kādu no minētajiem interfeisiem, vispirms ievadot paroli.  ::  (0000 jau laikam ne)

----------


## osscar

Kaut kur ārzemēs esmu redzējis tādus kuri naudas izteiksmē rāda nevis kWh  ::  + tur vēl viņš bija jāpapildina ar čipkarti uz kuras ir nauda - tipa priekšapmaksa  ::   īres namos.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Tā arī netika skaidrs, kāpēc viņš pārslēdz indikāciju bez vajadzības, bet piedabūt to, lai rādītu 3 zīmes aiz komata tad, kad tas nepieciešams, nekādi neizdodas.
 Protams, ir ērti, ja energokompānijai pieejama tāda fīča, kā datu savākšana no skaitītājiem attālināti - nav jāstaigā apkārt pa mājām šim nolūkam. Tik vai Latvenergo to izmanto? Tas, ka skaitītājam var paprasīt datus jebkurā brīdī, ļauj kādam pētīt jūsu enerģijas lietošanas paradumus un pat čekot, vai esat mājās, vai nē. Iespējami arī šmugeļi, pārslēdzot tarifus bez jūsu ziņas (vairāku tarifu - dienas/nakts, vasaras/ziemas utml. gadījumā).

----------


## Amazons

Varu atbildēt, ka vairāku gadu garumā mokoties sadarbībā ar Latvenergo viņi tādu lietu kā attālinātu datu nolasīšanu negrib ieviest

----------


## guguce

Bez pārbūves tie dati neiet tālāk par 
tuvāko transformatoru apakšstaciju.

----------


## marizo

Nezinu, kas bija pasūtītājs, bet redzēju izgatavojam iekārtas strāvas cilpa-rs485. 
Dati netiek sūtīti caur elektrotīklu, bet gan caur atsevišķu līniju vai GSM/GPRS.

----------


## ivog

Nejauši ieraudzīju šo topiku.
Atbildot uz sākotnēji uzdoto jautājumu par 3 zīmēm aiz komata - šim skaitītājam ir t.s. "startup režīms" pusstundas laikā kopš sprieguma ieslēgšanas, kad redzams rādījums ar 3 zīmēm aiz komata. Tas domāts, lai laboratorijā varētu veikt nepieciešamos testus. Pēc tam skaitītājs rāda tikai veselas kWh. Poga domāta lai varētu izsaukt uz displeja dažādus datus - patēriņu dienas vai nakts tarifa zonā, laiku, datumu u.c. Pie mums parasti lietotājs izmanto tikai "vienas zonas" tarifu, attiecīgi viss liekais ir novākts un skaitītājs rāda tikai kopējo uzskaitīto enerģijas daudzumu, tieši tāpat kā vecie skaitītāji ar skaitļu rullīšiem.
Kā rāda pieredze, tad šādam skaitītājam ir jābūt muļķu-drošam, lai kāds lietotājs nenolasītu rādījuma vietā, piemēram, datumu un nepamanītos pēc tā cipara veikt maksājumu  ::

----------

